# Considering setting up a small boarding facility



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

there is a big difference between 5 and 10 acres. It does seem like a good location. I would make sure you can manage it with just your horse. Thats all you can count on. As far as the friend. I would charge her a fee, then pay her a salary. Even if the two amounts end up the same. Better to keep them separate.
Assuming 10 acres. On that type of place I would build a nice secure peremeter fence. Then subdivide into 3 2 acre fields. Keep 4 acres for the barn and your use. In the three paddocks put in a run in shelter and small prefab shed. Then instead of boarding horses you lease the field as is, with no claims to its suitability for any particular use. Would be completey self service facility. Lots less work for you. You wouldnt be making a ton of money but getting 3 renters in combined with the money you are not payiing another barn you should at least cover expenses.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I'm not entirely sure how big the lot is, i tried to look it up online but i'm just going to have to go and get the phone number and call about it. The size of the lot will really dictate how it would be best used. I like the idea of run in sheds in each field. That would be nice. Self serve too would be good except i've heard horror stories from barns that do that and when owners don't turn up it turns into such a fiasco with feeding/cleaning etc. It's something to think about though.

The location couldn't be better, miles of trails right at the door step, and loads more just a short trailer ride away.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

here are the questions you need to ask.. what is your living situation now? how much are you spending on living costs (rent/electric/gas etc)

how much is the property for sale and how much would rent be there along with electric? I dont think people realize how much boarding horses costs.. my boarders all seem to think I must make millions LOL. 

It basically works out that if I give the electric and water away for free. i make 100.00 a month per horse... to go out 365 days a year.. for about a min of 6 hours a day to feed/clean/turnout etc etc. that doesnt take into consideration repairs for fencing.. stall repairs.. etc.


are you able to cover the cost of the mortgage and living expenses at the place? If so.. what is board in your area and can you compete at that price? do you offer the same amennities... arenas? etc? 
how much will it cost you to feed the horses... grain costs.. hay costs... bedding..? 

what will you PROFIT from the horses each month and do you have the time/money to invest to start out. 


I always joke with people asking them if they know how you have a million dollar horsebarn... you have two million


----------

